# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Edukacije o posvojenju

## Adopta

http://www.adopta.hr/index.php/novos...zicije-djeteta

 ADOPTINA TEMATSKA PRIČAONICA 

ISKUSTVA POSVOJENJA IZ POZICIJE DJETETA (doc. dr.sc. Snježana Sekušak Galešev i gošća - posvojena odrasla osoba)

KADA: ČETVRTAK 6.2.2014. OD 20:00-22:00 SATA

GDJE: FAKULTET ELEKTORTEHINKE I RAČUNARSTVA, SIVA VIJEĆNICA KONGRESNOG CENTRA, Unska 3, 10000 Zagreb



Kroz razgovor s posvojenom osobom  imat ćemo priliku čuti kako izgleda posvojenje i specifični problemi koje ono donosi tijekom odrastanja s pozicije djeteta.

U nastavku, kroz predavanje i razgovor  s doc. dr. sc. Snježanom Sekušak Galešev doznat ćemo kako pružiti podršku posvojenoj djeci i njihovim specifičnim potrebama. Naime, posvojena djeca ulaskom u novu obitelj donose sva svoja dosadašnja životna iskustva te svoju genetsku osobitost, što je bitno različito od odrastanja u biološkoj obitelji. Takva osobna povijest pred posvojeno dijete, ali i novu obitelj, postavlja izazove koji su često djetetu preteški, pa se javljaju poteškoće u emocionalnom razvoju, doživljavanju i ponašanju koje zahtijevaju dodatnu psihološku podršku ali i savjetovanje i podršku roditelja. Kod djece s razvojnim poteškoćama simptomi se često ne prepoznaju jer se pripisuju poteškoćama u ponašanju zbog nepovoljnih uvjeta odrastanja, što onemogućuje pravovremeno djelovanje. 

vise na http://www.adopta.hr/index.php/novos...zicije-djeteta

----------


## Adopta

ADOPTAONICA > Adoptina priprema za posvojenje je program edukacije i podrške budućim posvojiteljima  prije zasnivanja posvojenja. 

Cilj programa je upoznati buduće posvojitelje i posvojiteljice sa svime što je u posvojenju bitno prije, za vrijeme i nakon samog posvojenja djeteta. Posvojenje je način zasnivanja obitelji koji u sebi sadrži mnoge specifičnosti i izazove, zbog čega je priprema za taj značajan događaj izuzeto važna. Ujedno, želimo pružiti podršku parovima i pojedincima koji su se odlučili na taj korak i pomoći im da budu pripremljeni na najbolji mogući način za dolazak djeteta u njihovu obitelj i upoznati sa svime što to sa sobom nosi

vise na http://www.adopta.hr/index.php/aktiv...eme-posvajanja

----------


## martta

čestitam na hvalevrijednoj temi i pomoći posvojiteljima
ALI nažalost, opet je u Zagrebu  :Sad: 
molim da obratite pozornost  na veliki broj obitelji iz osijeka (i okolnih gradova) koje su posvojile  kao i vrlo velik broj potencijalnih posvojitelja iz osijeka! a naročito obzirom na broj stanovnika osijeka. 
pa mi je žao da se osijek zaobilazi.
još jedanput, zahvaljujem na velikoj angažirnosti. lp

----------


## Adopta

obecajemo, dolazimo u Osijek ove godine!!!! Da bis e to dogodilo, medjutim, treba nam pomoc u organiziranju radionica, predavanja, prostora, itd, itd  :Smile:

----------


## martta

odlična vijest!
ja sam već prije ponudila pomoć pa je nudim i ovaj put, ako bude trebalo  :Smile:

----------


## Farfallina

Dobra vecer,

Postoje li radionice u Istri? Da li bar povremeno ima kakva radionica u Istri?
Hvala!

----------


## Adopta

Za sada ne, iako planiramo nesto u Rijeci na jesen. Trenutno ADOPTAonicu, nas ciklus radionica za potencijalne posvojitelje, pohadjaju ljudi iz Zadra, Krka, okolica Varazdina. Zao nam je da moraju putovati  ali u ovom trenutku nemamo mogucnsoti roganziriati ih u drugim regijima. Nadamo se skoroj promjeni situacije, te iako ne mozemo organizirati ADOPTAonice u svakom gradu ,zelimo barem u svakoj regiji.
Pozdrav

----------


## Mali Mimi

Super da se nešto takvo počelo organizirati

----------


## Farfallina

Super! Bas mi je drago sto ce biti u Rijeci! To bi ipak bilo lakse.
Kako funkcionirau radionice? Da je su organizirane tjedno odredeni broj sati, ili u " komadu" kao neke osnovne radionice koje se mogu nastaviti. Mislim da sam cula ili procitala da se radi o tjednoj varijanti, odredeni broj satova. Pitam to iz razloga sto ako se bar neka osnovna radionica- mozda zvuci bez veze, ali ne znam kako bi to nazvala moze pohadati npr tjedan, 10 dana voljela bih znati, jer bi mozda tako i planirali godisnji. Ukoliko radionice idu tjedno po par sati onda je varijanta Rijeka za sada najbolja za nas.
Bilo kakve informacije su dobrodosle.
Gledala sam raspored radionica na stranicama i vidim da su radionice u vecernjim satima, tjedno. Da li je to to?

----------


## Adopta

Daga Farfallina,

U Zagrebu ih organiziramo u kasnim poslijepodnevnim satima, jedan puta tjedno. Do sada su naše edukacije trajale 24 sata, međutim prema pravilnicima vezanim uz novi Obiteljski zakon, od sada traju 40 sati. Na lokacijama van Zagreba smo ih planirali organizirati petkom poslijepodne i subotom, u tri navrata.  Pokušati ćemo se usmjeriti na područja u kojima takve edukacije nema, jer smo saznali da u većim sredinama, poput Osijeka, Rijeke takvu edukaciju sada pokreću Obiteljski centri. 

Javite nam da li ste se prijavili.

----------


## Adopta

ADOPTine Pričaoince su isto mjesto edukacije o posvojenju. Cesto nam posvojitelji i potencijalni posvojitelji pišu iz različitih dijelova Hrvatke i pitaju kada ce se nesto organizirati u njihovom gradu. Ne možemo stići svugdje, ali zato jedan puta godišnje organiziramo radioncie samo za posvojiteljsku zajednicu, u okviru Konferencije o posvojenju. Biramo subotu, kako bi svi mogli doputovati, ako je potrebno. Ove godine je to 21.11. i osim naših stručnjaka, imati ćemo priliku razgovarati s Pippom Donovan, stručnjakinjom iz Velike Britainije, o tome što je to terapeutsko roditeljstvo i zašto je važno na nas.

----------


## Adopta

Draga Martta,

evo sitizemo u Osijek. ADOPTAonica, nasa strucna priprema za posvojenje, pocinje u petak 06.02. Imamo jos par mjesta. Prijave na http://www.adopta.hr/potencijalni-po...rucna-priprema, ali pozurite

osim toga, u petak 06.03. projekcija filma Usvajanje odobreno, i pricaonica na temu identiteta posvojene djece.

Nadam se da se vidimo!





QUOTE=martta;2565794]čestitam na hvalevrijednoj temi i pomoći posvojiteljima
ALI nažalost, opet je u Zagrebu  :Sad: 
molim da obratite pozornost  na veliki broj obitelji iz osijeka (i okolnih gradova) koje su posvojile  kao i vrlo velik broj potencijalnih posvojitelja iz osijeka! a naročito obzirom na broj stanovnika osijeka. 
pa mi je žao da se osijek zaobilazi.
još jedanput, zahvaljujem na velikoj angažirnosti. lp[/QUOTE]

----------


## Farfallina

Dobar dan,

Stizete li u Rijeku ili Pulu ili nedje blize Istri?

----------


## Adopta

Farfallina, za sada ne, na žalost. Nešto počienjemo dogovorati za kraj proljeća ili na jesen. Nadam se da se tada vidimo!

----------


## Farfallina

Super!Sigurno se vidimo!

----------


## evaijan

gospodo Farafallina, molim Vas ako mi se mozete javiti privatnom porukom, imala bih par pitanja nezano uz posvojenje.ako imate volje?hvala

----------


## Majja

Dobar dan,
Stizete li u Split?

----------


## Farfallina

Dobra vecer,
Pokusala sam poslati pp ali kaze da ih ne mozete primati.
Probajte Vi me i poslati pp, ako mogu sto pomoci, nema problema.

----------


## Farfallina

Dobra vecer evaijan,
Pokusala sam poslati pp ali kaze da ih ne mozete primati.
Probajte Vi me i poslati pp, ako mogu sto pomoci, nema problema.

----------


## evaijan

Pokusala sam i ja Vama poslati pp medutim isto ne mogu. U principu samo sam htjela s Vama komentirati postupak posvajanja (analizirati unutarnje nemire i komentirati), naime, kao sto rekoh-i mi smo u istoj fazi, sve sto citam da prolazite po tom pitanju isto je i nama...ako uspijemo s pp, a nadam se da hocemo, nadam se da se i cujemo.

----------


## čokolada

Evaijan mora napisati još koji post da bi joj se aktivirala opcija poruka.

----------


## evaijan

aha, ok nisam znala. hvala na odgovoru!

----------


## Farfallina

Super, da zaboravila sam kako ide.
Hvala Cokolada!
Evaijan cujemo se!

----------


## Majja

Datum pristupanjaMay 2006Postovi58

**Dobro jutro,
Stizete li u Split?

----------


## Adopta

Majja, bili smo u Splitu prošli vikend.





> Datum pristupanjaMay 2006Postovi58
> 
> **Dobro jutro,
> Stizete li u Split?

----------


## Truljo

Postovane,

da li ste razmisljale o audio snimanju radionica koje odrzavate i onda dati mogucnost skidanja ili bar slusanja online sa vasih web stranica (barem clanovima Adopte ako ne svima)?
To bi puno znacilo nama koji nismo u mogucnosti dolaziti u Zg na radionice.

LP iz Zadra

----------


## Adopta

jesmo, upravo pisemo jedan projekt na tu temu :Smile: Ali hvala na prijedlogu i pisite nam uvijek s idejama kako pomoci da pdorska bude dostupna i da odgovara onome sto vam je potrebno :Smile:

----------


## kika_zd

Ide li tko na adoptinu 4. konferenciju o posvojenju 16.04.2016. u Zagrebu?

----------


## Truljo

Preporucam sudjelovanje na konferenciji, pogotovo ako su u programu radionice i predavanja. Mi smo bili na trecoj i stekli korisna iskustva u pripremi za posvojenje.

----------


## Amondi

MM i ja idemo!  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## kika_zd

onda se vidimo  :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## Amondi

Yes! :-d

----------

